# Steam-Guide: Automatische Aktualisierung von Spielen verhindern



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

Steam selbst verfügt über einen Offline-Modus und jedes Spiel bietet die Option, nicht automatisch aktualisiert zu werden - beides klappt aber nicht immer, ist jedoch oft hilfreich. PC Games Hardware zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie derartige Probleme mit Steam schnell und einfach lösen.

Abseits des klassischen Offline-Modus, bei welchem sich Steam komplett vom Internet trennt, bietet Valves Online-Distributionsplattform auch die Option, den Aktualisierungsvorgang für jedes Spiel selbst zu bestimmen. Dies ist besonders praktisch, wenn Sie einen Titel stark gemoddet haben und bei der vorliegenden Spielversion bleiben möchten - es gab aber auch schon Fälle, wo Patches massive Fehler mitbrachten und der Titel dadurch unspielbar wurde. Sichere Naturen klicken daher rechts auf das jeweilige installierte Spiel und wechseln in die "Eigenschaften". Unter dem Reiter "Updates" wählen Sie statt "Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten" die Option "Dieses Spiel nicht automatisch aktualisieren". Steam wird diesen Spiel ab sofort nicht mehr anrühren, aber andere Titel und den Client wie gehabt aktualisieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## type_o (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey Marc, war Dein ganzer Fr nur von Probs mit Steam bestimmt, oder konntest Du noch etwas wichtigeren Dingen nachgehen?
Trotzdem Danke,  für die ganzen Erklärungen! Nicht jeder weis, wie es funzt ! 

MfG type_o


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

Och, ich hab auch anderes Zeug gemacht ... zudem kommt noch mehr zu Steam


----------



## Noob77 (18. Dezember 2015)

*Buddel*

Euch ist schon klar, das dieser Guide überholt ist ?

Man kann zwar das automatische Update verhindern, aber spätestens beim nächsten Start des Games, läuft das Update.


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Dezember 2015)

Noob77 schrieb:


> *Buddel*
> 
> Euch ist schon klar, das dieser Guide überholt ist ?
> 
> Man kann zwar das automatische Update verhindern, aber spätestens beim nächsten Start des Games, läuft das Update.



Als ob hier jemand einen Guide von vor 4 Jahren befolgt O_o


----------



## Noob77 (18. Dezember 2015)

HAHAHA


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Dezember 2015)

Noob77 schrieb:


> *Buddel*
> 
> Euch ist schon klar, das dieser Guide überholt ist ?
> 
> Man kann zwar das automatische Update verhindern, aber spätestens beim nächsten Start des Games, läuft das Update.


fail guck ma aufs datum des letzten posts xD


----------



## Noob77 (18. Dezember 2015)

Warum Fail ?


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Dezember 2015)

Noob77 schrieb:


> Warum Fail ?



02.12.2011, 19:52. Muss ich dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## Noob77 (18. Dezember 2015)

Euch ist schon klar weshalb ich *Buddel* geschrieben habe ?

Wie auch immer............


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Dezember 2015)

du threadleichenschänder xD


----------

